# Greenhouse Plants



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

I've had a few people asking for pictures of this, so here are a few for starters. It's taken a long time to get this greenhouse functional, and it is sooooo nice to finally get to use it! As you can imagine, it takes awhile to repot your entire collection, build moss poles, or make new mounts, so it is slowly filling up and still looks a tad empty, but here is most of what is in there for now. I also have the new 10' x 30' shade house up, and that is slowly filling up as well, though I still need to build the new tables. Let me know if you have any questions 

Part of my begonia collection, the rest is still being repotted



Begonia 'Brown Eyes'



Begonia 'Silver Jewel'



My new favorite small cane, Begonia 'Culture Class'





Begonia 'Cleopatra'



Begonia 'Daisy'



A very awesome mini with hot pink little hairs and light pink flowers, Begonia hoehneana





Begonia thiemei in the back and Begonia 'Freddie'



Some of the gesneriads I picked up from Josh Heath



Pachycentria glauca



from left to right, Monstera siltepecana, Philodendron 'Burle Marx Fantasy', and Manuran's unknown vine



Ferns





Moss poles



And how much that little Anthurium has grown in the last couple of weeks



I didn't get a chance to photograph my Hoyas, Dischidias, or Ceropegias yet, I'll work on finishing those sections later


----------



## ForbiddenFrogs (Feb 5, 2013)

love the plants cant wait to see it all in person


----------



## Harpo (Nov 9, 2012)

Very cool, thanks for sharing


----------



## VenomR00 (Apr 23, 2010)

I am so excited to see your two green houses in a week. It will be awesome ^.^


----------



## skanderson (Aug 25, 2011)

beautiful pics and a great collection there.


----------



## cowboys22 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hey what's the name of those ferns there gorgeous..where can I get those?


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

The ferns are Lycopodium or now know as Huperzia


cowboys22 said:


> Hey what's the name of those ferns there gorgeous..where can I get those?


----------



## cowboys22 (Mar 30, 2011)

Any one know where I can purchase those those ferns "lycopodium or hyperzia and also that antplant pachycentria glauca?thanks for any help on me locating a seller of these plants..


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

cowboys22 said:


> Any one know where I can purchase those those ferns "lycopodium or hyperzia and also that antplant pachycentria glauca?thanks for any help on me locating a seller of these plants..


Black jungle has _P. glauca_, and it's on sale


----------



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

I have both of those Huperzias for sale in my last plant ad, the Pachycentria I might have as cuttings in a few months.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Bonnie, are you raising all your shinglers (ie: Rhaphidophora, Monstera) in tanks, or are you keeping them in your greenhouse? I'd love to see some more "open" shots of your greenhouse showing the tables, layout, it is. Looks like stuffs coming together.


----------



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

I never know when to take more pics since the greenhouse is never "finished". I ran out of the 300 6" pots I bought, and even though I still have two tanks full of plants that need to be moved outside, I figured it was time to take some update shots. I put in a new RO trash can, the bin wasn't able to hold enough water, and the mist system is now on a humidistat set to keep it above 75% humidity, along with the 50' soaker hose embedded in the gravel that comes on twice a day.





Hoyas, Dischidias, and Orchids



Gesneriads



Epiphytic Blueberries



Huperzias and a big Pyrrosia longifolia





Rhizomatous Begonias







New growth on my Begonia microsperma (it collapsed for a bit after I moved it to the greenhouse)



New growth on the Begonia quadrialata





A funky succulent Columnea that is supposed to have spectacular flowers



More of the Gesneriads







Diastema vexans flower



Hoya lacunosa flower



Dischidia ovata



Hoyas





Dischidia imbricata



Dischidias







Ficus villosa coming back from the dead after a rough adjustment



Part of my Ceropegia collection, there are a lot more in the shade house





Show leftovers



Some rarer Peperomias











And the coolest orchid ever, Pleurothallis marthae, in a 2 gallon bucket



Some of my orchids coming back from the dead after overwintering in the shade house





Alocasia nebula 'Elaine' that my awesome friend Phil got me because he knew I had been looking for one


----------



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

Under the bench Ferns, Aroids and Begonias


----------



## JoshsDragonz (Jun 30, 2012)

That's a lot of plants!


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

Wow,that's one heck of a collection!Your hard work shows,Nice job!


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Very nice Bonnie! Impressive and (growing) collection. How long has it taken to really get this collection together, start-finish?


----------



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

Hmm, that's a tough one, some of that stuff I've had 2 years, but a lot of it is pretty recent, I didn't want to get it until I had the greenhouse going, also probably around 80% of what is in there I got as small cuttings. I have a lot more "older" plants that need to be moved out there, but the cuttings had priority on being repotted, everything in there has a new pot and new soil, probably gone through at least 10 bales of peat >.<


----------



## eyeviper (May 23, 2006)

What is the name of the plant in the second picture from the very end of your latest pictures? Excellent collection by the way. Can't wait for the next update.


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

When you have keikis of that Pl. marthae available, let me know! That and Pl. teaguei are my favorites in the genus.


----------



## WeeNe858 (Sep 13, 2010)

This.... Is..... Glorioussss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## redtxn (Apr 30, 2013)

very nice, thanks for sharing


----------



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

eyeviper, that is my Epipremnum Cebu Blue. And Spaff, there are a couple on it now, just not big enough to come off yet, I'll let you know when they're bigger


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

BonnieLorraine said:


> eyeviper, that is my Epipremnum Cebu Blue. And Spaff, there are a couple on it now, just not big enough to come off yet, I'll let you know when they're bigger


Awesome! Thanks Bonnie.


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

My lanigerum looks happy in there Bonnie! Thanks a bunch for holding it for me until I work out the final kinks of my weather control. Of course when it can help yourself to some of it. I'm glad the pep cuttings I gave you are doing good too. Your whole greenhouse looks real cool!


----------



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

You still need to grab some of the rauhii too, preferably that long branch that is sticking out in front of the back fan, it whacks me in the head every time I go to grab the hose >.<


----------



## eyadinuae (Apr 9, 2013)

WOOOOW .... very cool plants and very beautiful same to its owner


----------



## eyeviper (May 23, 2006)

Thank you!! I actually have some of it but have never been able to track down exactly what it is. Mine is still immature too. I hadn't even imagined the leaves maturing to what they do. Thanks so much.


----------



## Epiphile (Nov 12, 2009)

How are your totems working out? Are you finding propagation of those climbing plants easier now?


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

BonnieLorraine said:


>


The numbers on this plant are incorrect and shouldn't be used. Its a Compositae from Ecuador. P. sancarlosiana is only found in central america.
Huntington seems to have issues with identification and record keeping.


----------



## Wim van den Berg (Mar 5, 2012)

is that all?......................... very nice collection


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Everytime I open Bonnies Photobucket page.......I get sucked in for 2 hours just browsing at all the great plants. Oh, how I need a greenhouse! It would cost a small fortune to heat during the winter here though.


----------



## Stijn (Oct 26, 2009)

Great plant collection, and nice to see such a greenhouse. I am planning one this year - good for some inspiration.

Thanks !

Stijn


----------



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

New pics from today
























Arman's Ceratostema lanigerum finally showing some new growth!


----------



## Stijn (Oct 26, 2009)

Extremely nice setup Bonnie.

I am also busy with restyling my garden, hopefully by the end of the year I also have my own greenhouse (7 m x 3 m) !
Nice to see how you have organized yours.

Regards,

Stijn


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

This sure is a nice greenhouse. And the plants are awesome.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Bonnie.....your an inspiration, really.


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

And that. ladies and gentlemen, is why envy is green...

Awesome display, girl

Hey Bonnie: Do you, by chance, grow any _house_plants?!?


----------



## chadnc (Apr 10, 2013)

Amazing plants, thanks for sharing your collection.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Iridescent begonia  ...Got any others? ...If so, I'll be in touch


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Bonnie, if you don't mind me asking, how many hours a week does it take to manage a collection this size? (Not including sales and sale related labour)


----------



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks for all the compliments guys  On houseplants, do you mean plants actually in the house, or do I just have them? The only plants in the house are the more delicate stuff in the tank racks, I do have some Philo's out in the shade house, and the Aeschynanthus and some of the Columneas could technically be called houseplants as well I suppose. I'm a bit notorious for killing actual houseplants, I sort of forget they're there >.< 

On the iridescent Begonias, there are some with slight iridescence, not as much as say pavonina, but definitely there, one of my favorites right now has kind of silvery stripes on a light greenish brown background. 

As for care, I spend maybe 2 hours a week maintaining it, add an extra hour or two if I fertilize that week. There is a lot of time spent transplanting and moving stuff in, and the other week I spent a good 10 hours mounting and potting orchids, but once that is done everything other than watering and fertilizing is all automated.


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

BonnieLorraine said:


> Thanks for all the compliments guys  On houseplants, do you mean plants actually in the house, or do I just have them? The only plants in the house are the more delicate stuff in the tank racks, I do have some Philo's out in the shade house, and the Aeschynanthus and some of the Columneas could technically be called houseplants as well I suppose. I'm a bit notorious for killing actual houseplants, I sort of forget they're there >.<


A-HA--busted You mean to say, you never tried the hanging gesneriad/begonia (or AV) on the table/palm on the floor deal in the house, you know, where you live?!?

It never ceases to amaze me the # of experts whom: (1) If you only saw their living rooms, you'd never know they're green thumbs; (2) seemed to have evolved to only grow in a greenhouse. Don't know if it is them, or their selection of plants... 

I gots me a Dischidia ovata, Codonathe devosiana and a Xmas cactus growing epiphytically and a Canistropsis burchelli growing mounted,and they're on their own in nothing close to greenhouse conditions. (Oops--well, they do live outside on SE porch for 7 months of the year, small detail It's rather cool if you pick the right plant(s)!

Then again, I got a warm-temperate garden to grow in, it's great when we can avoid knuckleheads...


----------

